# Trim Job



## seductress (Jul 16, 2008)

So i met someone and got offered a job to trim weed plants making about 15-20K for two and half months work through the harvest season. He says he pays by the pound. 

Does this sound about right? Do Farmers really pay that much? I met the owner of the farm last night adn he seemed really cool and im pretty good at picking up on bullshit, but im a little skeptical cause its illegal territory. 

Is it illegal to trim weed on a farm that grows more than its allowed? 

Does anyone out there have experience doing this making this much money or know someone who has? 

Thanks


----------



## tzell29 (Jul 16, 2008)

No, but I would like 2 give it a try. I would b a trimming fool


----------

